# Rabbits and daffodils



## Leanned85

Hi, im a bit concerned as my bunnies have the run of the garden and i have some daffodils coming through. I have heard they are poisonous to rabbits but i have also heard its just the bulbs that are poisonous. Please help xx


----------



## Kammie

Leanned85 said:


> Hi, im a bit concerned as my bunnies have the run of the garden and i have some daffodils coming through. I have heard they are poisonous to rabbits but i have also heard its just the bulbs that are poisonous. Please help xx


As a general rule anything that grows from a bulb (including leaves and flowers) is bad for rabbits. I love daffodils but even though the rabbits are in a run I won't grow them just in case.


----------



## Tao2

We have daffodils and other bulbs but have to say rabbits have never sampled them so I haven't worried about it. They seem to stick to grass and weeds (yay!). Should I be more concerned about it? Think OH would go berserk if I started hawking out all the flowers....


----------



## Guest

As Kammie said all plants from a bulb are considered toxic.
Most rabbits will avoid them but you need to either pull them up or block off access to them.


----------

